# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Lata rota y recompuesta

## mr.magoo

Hola, si, ya se que el blaine es un aficionado comparado con los autenticos gurus de la magia no tiene habilidad con las cartas y bla bla bla

Pero ami el truco este ha llegado a mis manos con este nombre y asi lo publico, seguramente la idea original sea de otro haber si alguien lo sabe...


Tambien preguntar si merece la pena hacer el montaje, sale realista? alguien puede poner un video de este efecto en la secion videos?

Por si alguien un lo duda es ese de que tu enseñas una lata vacia y doblada al publido, y en un abriri y cerrar de ojos el publico mismo ve como se recompone sola y tu cuando acaba de hacerlo, la "re-abres" (con el ruidito de "tshhh" y todo) y le sirves a quien quiera   :Lol:  

Nunca lo he visto realizarse por eso no se si valria la pena hacerlo

PD: No se si tenia que poner esto en magia intima o mentalismo  :?:

----------


## Gandalf

Yo se lo he visto hacer en un video y parece bastante creible pero ya sabes lo de Blaine y sus videos...

 :roll:  :roll:

----------


## rafa_larrosa

el truco es muy bueno, yo lo vi hace tiempo.



bsos a todos

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Es bastante simple, una pequeña preparación y listo para presnetar. Es un efecto completamente chocante para el publico. Asegurado.
Saludos

----------


## ARENA

porfavor de este tema ya se ha hablado en otro lado, si basta con poner " lata " en el buscador para encontrarlo.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...highlight=lata

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...highlight=soda

----------


## Iñigo

En tiendamagia lo tienen y hay un video

----------


## Patito

Yo lo he visto en un vídeo de Cyril (el japo) y lo hace bastante creible...

----------


## Raymet

Mr.magoo Blaine no tiene habilidad con las cartas :Confused:  Jajajaja eso me dio risa, es cierto que no es el mejor, comparados con los grandes cartomagos, pero decir que no tiene habilidades es como medio ilógico, ya que él es famoso y tienes sus especiales televisivos por algo,  :Wink:   no es que me agrade blaine pero no me parece muy profesional ir por hay diciendo que tal mago no sabe que es que,  no sabe hacer algo o no es nada comparado con....  :shock:  

Bueno un saludo a todos  :Smile1:

----------


## sertxos83

se puede hacer con cualquier lata? o tiene que ser con la lata que te venga en el juego?


saludos

----------


## Azran

Se puede hacer con cualquier lata, pero con una preparacion previa como han comentado anteriormente.

----------


## alvaro lopez

Yo se lo he visto hacer al mago llamado Mac Lupen y la verdad es que lo hizo muy creible.

----------


## letang

No es que lo hagan "creíble" es que ES REAL!!!
Tú muestras la lata doblada y en tus manos se restuara sola, se puede ver todo lo cerca que quieras, sucede solo, y después se abre y sale líquido de dentro.

La verdad es que la idea del juego es de lo mejor, por lo simple y efectiva.

Yo solo lo he probado en privado para mí, quería ponerlo una vez en práctica en una fiesta, tenía ya pensado todos los preliminares (como dejar la lata, como conseguir que me pidieran una lata, hacer ver que estaban agotadas) pero al final se me bebieron todas als cervezas antes de poder prepararla con ninguna :P

Aquí en Italia se ven bastante las latas de cerveza que son más altas de lo común, la verdad es que van mejor, ya que se puede hacer mejor el pliegue y se ve muy bien como se restaura.

En España también  las he visto pero no suelen ser muy comunes...

Por cierto que por ahí hablaban de pegamento, y de que si puede entrar en la lata... no lo entendía mucho pero si se refieren a a preparación de que la lata parezca abierta, yo lo pinto con un permanente negro, y al abrirlo, como queda dentro no se ve.
No te permite hacer el frote con el dedo haciendo que "la cierras y aparece la chapa de nuevo" pero es más rápido y da bien el pego xD

----------


## Magicpove

Quería plantear una duda que me ha entrado.

Tras ver el video del efecto he deducido como se hace (es lo que tiene ser químico y haber trabajado mil veces con liquidos con gas).

Entonces digo yo, si la idea está patentada, puedo hacer el juego sin comprar el DVD?

Puedo poner aquí como se hace dado que se me ha ocurrido la manera de hacerlo?

Creo que llevo demasiadas cervezas...

----------


## Karl83

A los que hicieron el truco, como por ejemplo Letang les pregunto: ya que no puedo develar el secreto voy a hacer la pregunta de manera encubierta, ¿hay riesgo cuando ***** la lata?, espero que me entiendan, jeje, y si no es así me retiro de mi corta carrera en el espionaje, jaja.

Saludos!

----------


## letang

riesgo lo que entiendo por riesgo no hay en ningun momento...

En el paso previo de preparacion hay que hacer una cosa que... no supone riesgo, solo hay que hacerla con cuidado por no armar un desastre en la casa, jajaja

Despues durante el efecto tampoco hay ningun riesgo

----------


## Karl83

Era lo que quería saber Letang, jaja gracias!

Saludos!

----------


## wydx

cuanto tiempo puede pasar desde que la preparas hasta que haces el juego? es que a mi si lo dejo mucho para cuando quiero hacerlo ya esta recompuesta

----------


## magojuanillo

bueno , yo la prepare una vez unas horas antes de hacerlo , (en un cumpleaños mio), y llevando cuidado, no tiene por que recomponerse, la verdad es que el efecto si lo (vendes) bien, pues esta muy bien y a la gente a la que se lo hice les gusto, un saludo

----------


## letang

Tal y como yo las preparo no se recomponen hasta que no la coges.
Pero ya he oído varios comentarios de gente que tapona algo, cosa que no entiendo...
Yo dejo que la cosa fluya hasta que yo la coja.

----------


## Tereso

> cuanto tiempo puede pasar desde que la preparas hasta que haces el juego? es que a mi si lo dejo mucho para cuando quiero hacerlo ya esta recompuesta


A mi me parece que el tiempo de reparo es inversamente proporcional al tamaño del ******* así que si se usa una consideración de este tipo puede tenerse una idea bastante clara.


Saludos!

----------


## dreaigon

Yo lo uso y es muy efectista, Tomé la idea de presentación de un colega mago murciano, la pasé un poco a mi estilo y punto.

¿El tiempo? Hombre no se si durará tres días pero una hora u hora y algo si me ha llegado a aguantar a mi.Más no lo se, no lo he probado. 

¿Un video? Podría pensar en subir uno, pero soy tan pésimo y novato como mago que desvirtuaría el juego.Mejor no.

----------


## wydx

ok muchas gracias a todos hoy lo hice y me salio bastante bien, lo tuve hora y 15 o asi, gracias a todos por responder.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo en vez de pintarlo con permanente, lo hago con un veleda de esos de pizarra blanca y al pasar el dedo se borra, asi puedes enseñar despues. Lo siento si he hablado de mas.

Un saludo.

----------


## dreaigon

buena idea lo del rotu que se borra, 

Como se pide eso en una libreria?

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Pides un rotu de vileda, whiteboard, o dices que es para escribir en una pizarra blanca. Pasa el dedo con cuidado al limpiarlo que mancha un poco y no es plan de esneñar una yema de dedo negra  :Smile1: . algunas marcas no cubren al 100% pero teniendo en cuenta el completismo visual no se da cuenta nadie.

Un saludo

----------


## Ayy

también vi una manera que es pintando una servilleta con rotulador negro permanente ( con la forma de.... )  y pegarla con un poco de 

 - pegamento de barra
 - simple saliva



luego se supone que se quita facil... lo probare a ver... xD

----------


## ign

> también vi una manera que es pintando una servilleta con rotulador negro permanente ( con la forma de.... )  y pegarla con un poco de 
> 
>  - pegamento de barra
>  - simple saliva


Puedes utilizar una servilleta negra directamente. Se quita muy fácilmente, por lo que creo que es el mejor método.

¡Un saludo!

P.D. ¿Qué hace esto en "Magia de Cerca"?

----------


## Ayy

jeje hay servilletas negras :Confused: ? .... lo que me queda por descubrir.... xD
pues por aqui no he visto ninguna...

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Lo bueno del rotulador es la limpieza a la hora de enseñarlo, lo puedes borrar visualmente sin tener que esconder nada despues y enseñar las manos vacias.

Un pase como un pintaje de cartas pero con una lata y tachán, vuelve a estar cerrada entre tus manos vacias.

----------


## Ayy

hombre.... pero enseñas las manos vacias si, pero tambien bastante sucias no??

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Eso depende de si te pasas una hora rellenando huequitos de negro hasta que quede un charco o sólo das una pasada. Si limpias bien pasando la mayor superficie de mano eliminarás toda prueba del delito. Es un poco dificil de explicar pero la pintura se esparce entre la lata y la mano y desaparece casi por completo.

De todos modos hace tiempo que no lo hago, probaré a ver como hacía con la mano, pero habiendo probado los dos metodos prefiero este.

Un saludo

----------


## Sanojeki

Yo he hecho un par de veces este truco y la gente al verlo piensa que de verdad la lata esta abierta, rota y vacía. Lo que más les impresiona es el ruido que hace la lata cuando la abres, ya que ellos la habían visto vacia.

Alguna vez me han dicho que la lata la habría doblado antes de hacer el truco, pero entonces se les da una lata nueva y les dicen si pueden doblarla y siempre acaban dandote la razón y pensando que es magia.

Según mi opinión, la mejor forma de realizar este truco es como si estuvieras haciendo unas cámara oculta, ya que así ves mejor la reacción de la gente.

----------


## ckyouhaggard

Yo uso para la boquilla...habeis visto un papel que venden en los kioskos, que suelen ser un billete comestible :Confused: ,pues de esos en negro los hay, así que te lo tragas y punto jaja mas real

----------


## dreaigon

Yo me guardo el papel normal en la boca, al final en un momento de decanso entre juego y otro lo saco.

----------


## ckyouhaggard

y nunca se te ha puesto la lengua negra??, una vez me entró hasta fatiga..

----------


## jjjj

me podriais esplicar como se ace wel truco de la lata ?si kereis puedo pagar dinero

----------


## chikilint

jjjj este foro no esta para ese tipo de cosas, date una vuelta por las normas.
Saludos.

----------


## hiram

jjjj puedes pagar dinero por el dvd de tiendamagia  en el cual enseñan este juego  y por favor mirate las reglas del foro 

gracias

----------


## Ismael Montoro

Hombre Letang que tal :Confused:  tu por aqui!!!! que raro!!!! jejeje.

EL juego de la lata decir que si merece la pena la preparacion.Este juego es como todo. Un juego bien presentado y bien Realizado es siempre un pelotazo.No es un juego para marcartelo un sabado noche con los colegas pero si haces escenario pues considero que si merece la pena la preparacion.
No es dificil pero si es lo que dice letang. Hay que tener cuidado de no liarla jejejeje.
Yo lo hago de vez en cuando y con 3 minutitos de preparacion en cualquier servicio del local donde actues tienes de sobra.
Saludos.

Ismael Montoro.

www.ismaelmontoro.com

----------


## Ismael Montoro

creo q mi mensaje anterior se ha desfasado un poco. Es que lei solo la primera pagina de este hilo y no me di cuenta que habia mas......

Ismael Montoro.

----------


## letang

Hombre Ismael ¡cuánto tiempo! jejeje (bueno, desde Almussafes tampoco ha sido tanto).

El otro día vi tu vídeo de los aros y me gustó mucho!

A ver si nos volvemos a ver, a poder ser por Sevilla, pa' que me llevéis otra vez a la chocita de la mujer aquella donde se comía de p*** m*****  :Wink1: 

Un abrazo!.

----------


## ziko

En video es muy impactante..en la realidad..no tanto..

un saludo!!

----------


## popt

Edito... hoy estoy un poco espeso.

ziko, por favor, intenta hacer comentarios con más contenido o que aporten algo...

Un saludo.

----------


## pacotaco

se puede hacer con un trocito de cartulina negra...evita los despintados y desteñiodos y si te lo metes en la boca no se te desace como la servilleta...

----------


## ign

> En video es muy impactante..en la realidad..no tanto..
> 
> un saludo!!


Discrepo completamente. Lo he visto realizar cientos de veces sobre un escenario y es uno de los juegos que más impacta al público.

Otra cosa es que se presente de una forma penosa, pero el juego es una maravilla.

¡Un saludo!

----------

